# Tivo Mini VOX hardware reset



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

So it seems a power outage might have taken out my 2 year old Tivo Mini Vox. (all other devices, including Tivo Roamio, and 2 original Tivo Minis are fine) Front light comes on, displays starting up on the TV, blinks to black, displays starting up, then goes solid black and TV displays no signal.

I tried on two TVs, swapping everything (ethernet, power, hdmi)

Is there any boot up sequence (holding down the remote finder button while booting up, etc) to have it attempt to reimage itself ?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

There was one that was posted. Do not remember the exact procedure, but something like apply power and hit the Tivo button repeatably I think.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, I'll keep googling and post back if I find it.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha... what a weird little device... I just did the boot up while repeatedly smashing the tivo button trick and it worked!

Thanks very much, saved me $150


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

jeffinva said:


> Haha... what a weird little device... I just did the boot up while repeatedly smashing the tivo button trick and it worked!
> 
> Thanks very much, saved me $150


I accept paypal


----------

